#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Επαναπροσδιορισμός επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων και ανακατανομή των ελαχίστων αμοιβών

## Xάρης

Αντί τα αρχιτεκτονικά να τα υπογράφουν μόνο οι αρχιτέκτονες, τα στατικά μόνο οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί και μηχανικοί δομικών έργων ΤΕ, τα τοπογραφικά οι αγρονόμοι τοπογράφοι και οι τοπογράφοι ΤΕ, πάμε να βάλουμε όλους να υπογράφουν όλα.
Και τι έγινε αν δεν μπορούμε να τα υπογράψουμε όλα; Στην υπογραφή κολλάμε; Ξέρουμε να κάνουμε μελέτη και επίβλεψη; Γιατί δεν συνεργαζόμαστε ένας αρχιτέκτονας μ' έναν τοπογράφο, έναν μηχανολόγο, έναν ηλεκτρολόγο και έναν μηχανικό που θα κάνει στατικά να ανοίξουμε γραφείο που να ασχολείται με οικοδομικές άδειες και ιδιωτικά έργα.

----------


## vasgi

Γιατί Χάρη είναι χαμηλές οι αμοιβές των μελετών και των επιβλέψεων .
Αυτό δυσκολεύει την συνεργασία .
Αμα το αλλάξουμε και απαγορευτεί η αυτεπιστασία , όλα θα είναι καλύτερα .

----------


## Xάρης

*@vasgi*
Οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές των επιβλέψεων *τετραπλασιάζονται όταν υπάρχει αυτεπιστασία* (βλ. άρθρο 95 §5 Π.Δ.696/74 όπως ισχύει).

Υψηλές είναι οι αμοιβές των αρχιτεκτονικών γι αυτό θέλουν όλοι να υπογράφουν αρχιτεκτονικά. Ειδικά σε ισόγεια βιομηχανικά κτίρια ή κτίρια αποθηκών είναι απαράδεκτα υψηλές. Αντίστοιχα οι αμοιβές των στατικών είναι πολύ χαμηλές σε τέτοιου είδους κτίρια. Ή σε περιπτώσεις διώροφων μονοκατοικιών όπου πάλι αν ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να κάνει μεταλλική κατασκευή, η αμοιβή της στατικής μελέτης είναι απλώς αστεία.
Για τις ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές μελέτες τι να πούμε. Ναι, είναι απαράδεκτες. Όταν μάλιστα δεν απαιτούνται σε μικρά κτίρια σε ορόφους και όγκο τι να πούμε; Ότι είναι αχρείαστες;

Άρα όταν υπάρχει εφαρμογή των ελάχιστων αμοιβών μελετών και επιβλέψεων χωρίς εκπτώσεις και όταν γίνει μια ανακατανομή των ελαχίστων αμοιβών μεταξύ αρχιτεκτονικών-στατικών-ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών τότε θα ρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα και οι συνεργασίες και όλοι θα θεωρούν δίκαιο ο καθένας να υπογράφει τα της ειδικότητάς του.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις.
1. Τι σημασία έχει αν τη διαδικτυακή συζήτηση την παρακολουθούν άπαντες ή μόνο τα μέλη του φόρουμ που είναι μηχανικοί ή μόνο τα μέλη μιας παρέας.
2. Δεν καταλήγουμε πουθενά. Τοποθετήθηκαν 5, 10, 20 συνάδελφοι επί ενός θέματος. Το θέμα είναι ανοιχτό και περιμένει τις τοποθετήσεις όλων.
3. Και βέβαια κατά την άποψή μου πρέπει τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα να συσχετίζονται με τις γνώσεις που αποκτούνται. Η άποψή σου;
4. Η αύξηση των ελαχίστων μετά από 15 χρόνια και βέβαια βελτίωσε την κατάσταση. Είπε κανείς το αντίθετο; Αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν υπάρχουν κι άλλα περιθώρια ή ότι δεν υπάρχουν στρεβλώσεις.
5. Ανεχόμαστε μια κατάσταση δε σημαίνει ότι δεν αγωνιζόμαστε για να αλλάξει αυτή ή ότι ακόμα περισσότερο την αποδεχόμαστε.
6. Αν θέλουμε αποκατάσταση του αισθήματος δικαίου δεν μπορούμε να βλέπουμε μεμονωμένα την αντιστοίχιση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων με τις γνώσεις και τα πτυχία αλλά και το τι ελάχιστες αμοιβές αντιστοιχούν στις μελέτες/επιβλέψεις. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου. 

Τρανταχτό παράδειγμα ισόγειου βιομηχανικού κτηρίου 1000τμ με ελάχιστες αμοιβές:
Μελέτες
αρχιτεκτονική = 6.500¤ !!!
στατική = 4.500¤ (είτε έχει γερανογέφυρα είτε όχι είναι το ίδιο)
χρονικός προγραμματισμός = 1.200¤

Επιβλέψεις
αρχιτεκτονική = 5.100¤ !!!
στατική = 2.500¤
χρονικός προγραμματισμός = 1.200¤

Σύνολο
αρχιτεκτονική = 11.600¤ !!!
στατική = 7.000¤
χρονικός προγραμματισμός = 2.400¤

Μ' αυτές τις αμοιβές ΟΛΟΙ θέλουν να έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής για αρχιτεκτονικά.

----------


## JTB

Νομίζω πως ο αγαπητός διαχειριστής του φόρουμ μας κάλυψε όλους... 
Μια παρατήρηση.... Ο χρονικός προγραμματισμός, δεν είναι τσαμπα λεφτά; Πείτε μου... Εγώ ξέρω ότι χρονικό προγραμματισμό κάνει ο εργολάβος, με εκατό παραμέτρους... Ενα παλιόχαρτο που το βγάζω φωτοτυπίες και το βάζω παντού, δεν είναι ντροπή; 
Να, τέτοιες λαμογιές είναι που δίνουν το κακό παράδειγμα.... 

Θα έβλεπα μια επιβάρυνση του ιδιοκτήτη για υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση έργων... Πως δηλαδή όταν αγοράζω σπίτι με δάνειο, με υποχρεώνει να το ασφαλίσω για σεισμό, για το ποσό του δανείου; Ετσι, για μια κατεδάφιση, ανάλογα τον όγκο και τον προϋπολογισμό, να υπάρχει υποχρεωτικό ασφάλιστρο, όχι να τρέμει η καρδούλα μας για το προσφυγικό χωματόσπιτο του διπλανού... 
Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα;;;

----------


## Xάρης

Τι σημασία έχει ποιος επιδιώκει τις ανατροπές; Αν είσαι νέος ή παλιός; Νέος ή παλιός σε τι, στην ηλικία, στα χρόνια ενασχόλησης με το επάγγελμα, στα μυαλά, στην ιδεολογία; 

Ποιο είναι το βασικό δεδομένο της αλλαγής των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων κατά τη γνώμη σου; Δεν είναι συνυφασμένα τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα με τις αμοιβές; Δηλαδή όσοι μάχονται να αποκτήσουν ή να μην χάσουν επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα γιατί το κάνουν; Θα γίνω κυνικός αν θα πω "πρωτίστως για το χρήμα φυσικά"! Όχι γιατί θέλουν να πλουτίσουν, αλλά γιατί θέλουν να επιβιώσουν, να ζήσουν αξιοπρεπώς, γιατί το θεωρούν δίκαιο, γιατί δεν θέλουν να δουλεύουν ως σύγχρονοι είλωτες, γιατί δεν θέλουν νταβατζήδες.

Το παράδειγμα που παρέθεσα δεν δείχνει πόσο στρεβλό είναι το σύστημα των αμοιβών; Τι δείχνει; Μήπως ότι η αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη είναι υπερτιμημένη σε σχέση με την στατική; Και που να μιλήσουμε για ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά και για αμοιβές των 150¤ για μελέτη ύδρευσης κατοικίας 150τμ όταν η αρχιτεκτονική έχει 2.250¤!
Δεν είπαμε να κάνει ο καθένας τις μελέτες της ειδικότητάς του; Ε λοιπόν, να τις κάνει αλλά να γίνει επαναπροσδιορισμός και ανακατανομή των ελαχίστων αμοιβών. Αλλιώς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο "γείτονας" θα εξακολουθήσει να ζητά το δικαίωμα να υπογράφει αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη γιατί δεν μπορεί να ζήσει με τα 150¤ της μελέτης ύδρευσης.

Υπάρχουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές στην ευρώπη; Σε ποια χώρα και ποιες είναι αυτές; Υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες συνθήκες εργασίας με αυτές στην Ελλάδα ή μήπως όλοι σχεδόν είναι υπάλληλοι σε εταιρείες; Συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα μήπως;

Καταρχήν κανείς δεν θέλει να μειωθούν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές της αρχιτεκτονικής μελέτης. Γιατί να το θέλει άλλωστε. Θέλει την αύξηση των αμοιβών των μελετών της ειδικότητάς του. Όταν όμως η πίτα έχει συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος, τότε το ζητούμενο είναι το πώς θα μοιραστεί αυτή. Και εδώ οι αρχιτέκτονες είναι οι ευνοημένοι της υπόθεσης.

Όσο για τους Ολλανδικούς στάβλους που αποτελούν αξιοθέατο αρχιτεκτονικής, πολύ θα ήθελα να τους δω και στην Ελλάδα. Άλλα όμως τα οικονομικά δεδομένα στην Ελλάδα κι άλλα στην Ολλανδία.

----------


## Evan

@Χάρη
όταν λες με αυτεπιστασία 4σιάζονται οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές επίβλεψης εννοείς αυτεπιστασία του μηχανικού;
Που δηλώνεται αυτό;
Και έρχεται ο ιδιοκτήτης και σου λέει γιατί να δείξουμε ότι κάνεις εσύ αυτεπιστασία για να πληρώνω τζάμπα ΦΠΑ κρατήσεις κλπ και εσύ να πληρώνεις τζάμπα εφορία;

Γι'αυτό έχει καταργηθεί στην πράξη η αυτεπιστασία από μηχανικό ενώ θα πρέπει να είναι υποχρεωτική

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτεπιστασία σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει εργολάβος. Ο ιδιοκτήτης κάνει τον εργολάβο.
Αν δεν υπάρχει γενικός εργολάβος αλλά μερικοί, σε κάθε είδος εργασίας και διαφορετικός, τότε οι αμοιβές επίβλεψης διπλασιάζονται.
βλ. §5 Άρθρου 95 Π.Δ. 696/74 όπως ισχύει.

----------

